# Ap. borelli Vs Ap. cacatuoides



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Which one would you choose?
which one has more coloration, more personality, is bigger?

Which one is easier?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

it really depend on their color variation. plus what you like more is more depend on your own taste.

google their pictures and be the judge yourself


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never had borelli, but with cacatouides the thing to fear is the female killing the male. This is the reverse of most other apistos, so get lots of hiding places and watch them carefully. They are beautiful little cichlids.


----------

